#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  FPSO Conversions

## FPSO Reseacher

My research has shown more than 60% of all FPSO conversions have either been over budget and or late
Why?
I am currently conducting doctorate researching the FPSO conversion industry worldwide.
Large multi national organisations have time after time allowed this to occur and the question is Why?

The realms of project management are no different to the project management used in the building industry, the IT industry, new development and infrastructure industries but generally these other industries do not continually come in with the results as in the marine conversion industry for FPSO's.

I am searching for people who have been directly involved in conversions for their input to this research, if they wish to be part of it.

My thesis is "The Critical Success Factors for the Economical Conversion of Oil Tankers to FPSOs."

I have a list of questions which I would invite people to respond to, if they wish to be a part of the input into this topic.

Things like "whole of life costs", lessons learned, project management fundamentals, safety case management, interface management, change and variation management and simple cost accounting seem to just fly out the door on a repetitive nature. 

If you would like to participate I can forward you a list of questions I would like answers to.



I am definitely not after proprietry info, company data or people's details for publication, that is unless they wish to do so.

Privacy, confidentiality and anonymity are paramount.

FPSO ResearcherSee More: FPSO Conversions

----------


## ssrvv78

send me your question

----------


## DSB123

Easy answer - Poor Project Management - Poor Estimate of Cost - Poor Cost Control - Poor Enquiry packages - Poor Contractor management - Poor Planning etc etc etc

----------


## DANSES

Conversion project more challenging rather than build new FPSO. Many technical issue, clarification, un-compliance spec, unpredictable situation, surprise condition, unplan situation can be happen on conversion project. Some contradictory requirement (Company spec, Class, regulatory, government, etc) is require much time to solve specially some Company or Contract is not flexible to changing the standard.
But some of project have completed on schedule because EPC Contractor have good experiences on solve the issue.
Mostly issue is typical. Not much is new. So from my perspective of view, experience and competency is important factor for conversion project. :Peaceful:

----------


## DANSES

Conversion project more challenging rather than build new FPSO. Many technical issue, clarification, un-compliance spec, unpredictable situation, surprise condition, unplan situation can be happen on conversion project. Some contradictory requirement (Company spec, Class, regulatory, government, etc) is require much time to solve specially some Company or Contract is not flexible to changing the standard.
But some of project have completed on schedule because EPC Contractor have good experiences on solve the issue.
Mostly issue is typical. Not much is new. So from my perspective of view, experience and competency is important factor for conversion project. :Peaceful:

----------

